# Carlyle strikes $3.8 billion deal for NBTY



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Carlyle strikes $3.8 billion deal for NBTY By Megan Davies and Shradhha Sharma NEW YORK/BANGALORE (Reuters) – Carlyle Group CYL.UL struck a $3.8 billion deal on Thursday to buy U.S. nutritional supplements maker NBTY Inc (NTY.N), beating several other buyout firms to clinch one of the biggest private equity deals so far this year. Carlyle’s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

